# Perlico Broadband



## Lex Foutish (29 Nov 2008)

Does anyone have Perlico broadband? Is it working for you? Mine stops working periodically and sometimes the red light comes on on the ZyXEL box. More times it slows down to a snail's pace. I'm thinking of changing to the relatively new Vodafone home phone/broadband package. It allows you download three times the monthly amount that Perlico does and it costs about the same. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jpd (30 Nov 2008)

I have Perlico broadband and it works fine. If it isn't working well for you, then the problem is either 1) ZyXEL router 2) line or 3) exchange. If it's 1) then changing provider and getting a new/different box may correct the problem but if it's 2) or 3) then switching providers won't do anything to correct that problem. 

I believe that Perlico just resell EIRCOM's broadband offering and do not use unbundled lines/equipment and I presume the Vodafone (who now own Perlico) are doing the same - so if it's 2) or 3) above, then it really Eircom's problem and if you are with Perlico/Vodafone I would suspect the chances of getting it fixed are slim.

Why not try to ger Perlico to swap the router first?


----------



## Lex Foutish (1 Dec 2008)

jpd said:


> I have Perlico broadband and it works fine. If it isn't working well for you, then the problem is either 1) ZyXEL router 2) line or 3) exchange. If it's 1) then changing provider and getting a new/different box may correct the problem but if it's 2) or 3) then switching providers won't do anything to correct that problem.
> 
> I believe that Perlico just resell EIRCOM's broadband offering and do not use unbundled lines/equipment and I presume the Vodafone (who now own Perlico) are doing the same - so if it's 2) or 3) above, then it really Eircom's problem and if you are with Perlico/Vodafone I would suspect the chances of getting it fixed are slim.
> 
> Why not try to ger Perlico to swap the router first?


 
Thanks JPD. I already got a new router from Perlico. Two in fact. They made a considerable improvement initially but I still get the slow down that I wrote about in the original thread and sometimes it simply won't work. Not sure about the line or the exchange. My next door neighbour is on the same exchange, has eircom and has perfect broadband. I've had such a bad experience with eircom in the past that if they were the only provider around, I'd probably do without internet access rather than deal with them. I think I'll move to Vodafone anyway, if nothing else, for the extra download allowance. Our teenagers spend hours on youtube and I'm always telling them that they have to watch the amount of time they spend watching videos, which other parents don't have to do with their kids.
Thanks a lot for the reply.


----------



## jpd (1 Dec 2008)

It is possible that Eircom use some kind of throttling device/software in their exchange so that users that download lots of stuff find that their service is throtlled back so that the available bandwidth is better shared between all the users.

They would probably deny this but Eircom do not rate highly in my opinion either.


----------



## Lex Foutish (1 Dec 2008)

jpd said:


> It is possible that Eircom use some kind of throttling device/software in their exchange so that users that download lots of stuff find that their service is throtlled back so that the available bandwidth is better shared between all the users.
> 
> They would probably deny this but Eircom do not rate highly in my opinion either.


That wouldn't surprise me at all. Thanks.


----------

